# ICA: Nueva Iluminación del templo Señor de Luren



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Iluminan los exteriores del templo del Señor de Luren










Varias instituciones unieron esfuerzos para dar una mejor imagen a la iglesia

Los multicolores destellos de luz que emiten las 380 luminarias colocadas alrededor del templo del Señor de Luren, iluminan desde hace algunas noches este hermoso santuario, al que otorgan una belleza singular, que lo convierte en el principal atractivo turístico nocturno de esta región.

Ochenta años después de que se produjera la reconstrucción de esta casa de oración, devorada por un incendio, se concluyó la iluminación exterior de toda la iglesia con una inversión de 792 mil soles otorgados por el Ministerio de Industria, Comercio Exterior y Turismo (Mincetur), tras gestiones del congresista Carlos Ramos Loayza y el apoyo de la parroquia, el gobierno regional y la municipalidad provincial.

"El templo del Señor de Luren se muestra ahora con pinceladas de colores que le otorgan una belleza impactante", exclamó emocionada Elena Cierralta de Arnao, hija de Alberto Cierralta, quien junto con otros 13 personajes logró, en octubre de 1918, la reconstrucción arquitectónica de esta iglesia después de que se redujera casi a cenizas.

Tras destacar el apoyo del Gobierno Central, Elena Cierralta exhortó a la población a conservar y cuidar esta joya arquitectónica que muestra un bello estilo gótico, en el que destaca una gran torre que surge de entre cuatro torrecillas esquineras, junto a una cúpula sostenida por columnas y una bella bóveda.

El párroco de la iglesia, Adalberto Dávila Tanta, en gesto metafórico, afirmó que así como ahora estas luminarias dan luz a este templo, así también Dios ilumina ahora nuestros corazones, aun en las noches más tenues y sombrías. "Que Dios siga guiando a su pueblo creyente", declaró muy alegre por la obra.

El presidente de la Hermandad del Señor de Luren y bisnieto del restaurador Jesús Silva (que se encargó de renovar hace ocho décadas la deteriorada imagen del Cristo Moreno), Alberto Palacios Uribe, agradeció también este gesto gubernamental. "Ahora los iqueños y la inmensa feligresía que en abril (Semana Santa) y octubre (fiesta patronal) llegan desde distintas partes del país y del mundo hasta Ica podrán apreciar mejor la belleza de este templo", aseguró.

El presidente de la región Ica, Vicente Tello Céspedes, dijo que esta es la mejor obra desarrollada en los cuatro años de gestión del gobierno que preside. "Se aguardó ocho décadas para iluminar el santuario, cambiar las antiguas losetas del atrio central y de los patios laterales, así como para mejorar sus jardines. Ahora la iglesia de Luren es una de las más bellas del país", afirmó.


Más datos
*
Hasta sobró dinero para la seguridad*

En esta obra se invirtieron 792 mil soles de los 900 mil soles asignados por el Ministerio de Industria, Comercio Exterior y Turismo. El saldo servirá para reforzar la seguridad del templo y evitar visitas inesperadas.

La Municipalidad Provincial de Ica se comprometió a asumir de manera indefinida los costos del nuevo alumbrado del santuario.

Los arquitectos del gobierno regional de Ica se encargaron del nuevo diseño de iluminación que luce la casa del patrono de Ica.


José Rosales 

www.elcomercioperu.com.pe


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

La iluminacion es muy bonita, cuando la vi, me parecio algo muy positivo, pero la plaza que han hecho..... es un MAMARRACHO!!! T_______T, la hubieran dejado como estaba.


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Y es de estilo eclectico, pero con un predominante neoclasico italiano.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

se ve muy bien.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

wow, que bien se ve con esa iluminacion !!!! me gusta


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Que bien por Ica! La iglesia se ve linda.


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

Se ve chévere la iglesia con esa iluminación.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Me gusta mucho la iglesia en especial la torre principal.
El artículo dice que han pintado la Iglesia? espero que no, o por lo menos tendríamos que ver el resultado.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

se ve majestuosa ¡¡¡


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

wow! ha quedado cheverísima!

hace más de 2ó 3 años que no veo al Señor de Luren. : cry :


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

^^ resucitando threads =D XD


----------

